# looking for n z shipmate dob 2 12 34



## krebsy (Jan 5, 2009)

thiis chap and i sailed in ss norman queen early 50s,we were changing articles in goole shipping office when skipper noticed our dobs were same, we became good mates, one time we were in dry dock at s/shields saw a whaling vessel further up river and thought it would be a good idea to whaling, didn't have much luck though, i'm wondering if he's still about though i cannot recall his name i'd like to know how he's doing. thank you


----------

